# Qemu не подает признаков жизни...

## akshimassar

Запускаю... Эффекта никакого. Только загрузка процессора.

С Cedega похожая проблема -- при попытке запустить "установку" только загрузка процессора, никаких новых окошек не наблюдается...

Может кто чего посоветует?

----------

## smk

Попробовать запустить из консоли. Посмотреть что за ошибка, что не нравится. Так же можно попробовать strace . Как ни странно, программы ведут логи. Туда тоже можно взглянуть. Если все равно будет непонятно, то привести эти данные. Так же можно и описание событий, предшествующих этому  :Smile: 

----------

## akshimassar

 *smk wrote:*   

> Попробовать запустить из консоли. Посмотреть что за ошибка, что не нравится. Так же можно попробовать strace . Как ни странно, программы ведут логи. Туда тоже можно взглянуть. Если все равно будет непонятно, то привести эти данные. Так же можно и описание событий, предшествующих этому 

 

Запускаю из консоли. У qemu есть GUI? 

```
qemu -d in_asm -boot d -cdrom install-amd64-minimal-2007.0.iso

tail -f /tmp/qemu.log

Servicing hardware INT=0x08

Servicing hardware INT=0x08

Servicing hardware INT=0x08

Servicing hardware INT=0x08

Servicing hardware INT=0x08

Servicing hardware INT=0x08

Servicing hardware INT=0x08

Servicing hardware INT=0x08

Servicing hardware INT=0x08

Servicing hardware INT=0x08

Servicing hardware INT=0x08

Servicing hardware INT=0x08

Servicing hardware INT=0x08

Servicing hardware INT=0x08

Servicing hardware INT=0x08

```

-d exec нничего не выводит...

-d cpu выводит кучу всего, но вряд ли это будет кому-нибудь интересно...

----------

## Artello

 *akshimassar wrote:*   

> Запускаю... Эффекта никакого. Только загрузка процессора.
> 
> С Cedega похожая проблема -- при попытке запустить "установку" только загрузка процессора, никаких новых окошек не наблюдается...
> 
> Может кто чего посоветует?

 

Хмм, а какой версией gcc собирал? 3.4.x?

----------

## akshimassar

 *Artello wrote:*   

>  *akshimassar wrote:*   Запускаю... Эффекта никакого. Только загрузка процессора.
> 
> С Cedega похожая проблема -- при попытке запустить "установку" только загрузка процессора, никаких новых окошек не наблюдается...
> 
> Может кто чего посоветует? 
> ...

 

sys-devel/gcc-3.4.6-r2 (3.4)

----------

## Artello

 *akshimassar wrote:*   

>  *Artello wrote:*    *akshimassar wrote:*   Запускаю... Эффекта никакого. Только загрузка процессора.
> 
> С Cedega похожая проблема -- при попытке запустить "установку" только загрузка процессора, никаких новых окошек не наблюдается...
> 
> Может кто чего посоветует? 
> ...

 

Так значит не только я один мучаюсь с этой проблемой  :Smile:  На аглицком форуме промелькнуло, с 3.4.x qemu не дружит, и надо брать gcc из ветки 3.3.x

Как раз сейчас пересобираю по новой, буду пробовать ...

----------

## Artello

 *Artello wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Так значит не только я один мучаюсь с этой проблемой  На аглицком форуме промелькнуло, с 3.4.x qemu не дружит, и надо брать gcc из ветки 3.3.x
> 
> Как раз сейчас пересобираю по новой, буду пробовать ...

 

Не помогло - загрузка процессора 100% и никаких признаков жизни ...

----------

## akshimassar

 *Artello wrote:*   

>  *Artello wrote:*   
> 
> Так значит не только я один мучаюсь с этой проблемой  На аглицком форуме промелькнуло, с 3.4.x qemu не дружит, и надо брать gcc из ветки 3.3.x
> 
> Как раз сейчас пересобираю по новой, буду пробовать ... 
> ...

 

Жаль, хотя следовало ожидать... А с Cedega не пробовали работать?

----------

## Artello

Нет не пробовал, мне FreeBSD 4.4 надо под qemu запустить ...

----------

## akshimassar

Кстати.. Сверим часы?  :Smile: 

Linux akshi-desktop 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 #23 SMP Mon Jan 14 13:01:04 MSK 2008 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4800+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

----------

## Artello

 *akshimassar wrote:*   

> Кстати.. Сверим часы? 
> 
> Linux akshi-desktop 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 #23 SMP Mon Jan 14 13:01:04 MSK 2008 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4800+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

 

Linux dyno 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 #1 SMP Sat Jun 9 14:18:04 MSD 2007 x86_64 Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

Надо бы попробовать на x86 запустить ..

----------

## akshimassar

http://qemu-forum.ipi.fi/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=3903&p=12573&hilit=run+qemu+nothing#p12573

Запустил с опцией vnc -- помогло. По крайней мере на первый взгляд. Сейчас ухожу, поэтому проверю дальше потом.

----------

## akshimassar

Во всяком случае винда начинает ставиться успешно... Keep testing, что бы попытатся заставить это работать без vnc.

Added:

Artello, вы пробовали с VNC?

----------

## Artello

 *akshimassar wrote:*   

> Во всяком случае винда начинает ставиться успешно... Keep testing, что бы попытатся заставить это работать без vnc.
> 
> Added:
> 
> Artello, вы пробовали с VNC?

 

Только что попробовал - работает. Но мне все равно нужна патченая версия, буду из CVS собирать

----------

## akshimassar

Поставил Gentoo на ноутбук. Двухъядерный amd. qemu работает.

----------

## akshimassar

сделал флаги для qemu-softmmu: +alsa -kqemu +sdl

были: +alsa +kqemu -sdl

Теперь нормально открывается окно!

Буду смотреть дальше.

PS Дело во флаге sdl.

----------

